# orijen vs acana



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

for dogs with allergy issues which food do you guys prefer?

MY dog did bad on orijen but i never tried acana so i thought maybe i will try it. 


I bought a bag of the limited duck acana.

WHat do you guys think? Has a dog done horrible on orijen but great on acana? they are buy the same company?

My dog did not do good on

natural balance
Royal canine
soup something diet 

and i forgot the others now but a few other diet foods one had kanagroo and possem in it lol

I was thinking of wellness core again i didnt give it a fair trial

This time i will be adding a very good probiotic though so the chances of success will be much higher.

I decided to skip on the limited brand since no one vouched for it


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Acana Duck and Bartlett Pear


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

None of my dogs have allergies but none of them do well on Orijen or Acana. I've given both a try (6 months long trials) more than once and they just seem to poop a lot, and huge poops. One of my gsds cannot eat either Orijen or Acana at all - immediately gets major diarhea, even with a very slow switch. The other three have solid poops and do well clinically, just poop 5 times the amount they should on a food with ingredients like that. It happened equally with both formulas. 
I use GO dog food by Petcurean. The dogs do amazingly on it, small solid poops even with the sensitive gsds. I have recommended it to a lot of dog owners whose dogs are sensitive and so far I've never seen it returned. They do have 2 limited ingredient formulas but I find the regular chicken and rice or the grain free works great. They also make a line called NOW and we've had great feedback on it too, the dogs digest it really well. I have not personally tried it with my pack though.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

our pup (2.5 yrs old) has skin allergies and a very sensitive system. didn't do well on diamond naturals or TOTW. we switched to the acana grain free pacifica. She has been doing great. i have tried the grasslands formula but her poops werent as great.We also tried the ranchlands formula and she did better than the grasslands but he coat is better on the pacifica. each time we buy a bag it is fresh and have had no problems, other than with the grasslands her poops were softer, but not runny. 
we love it. havent tried the duck flavor as we keep her on the grain free varities.
havent tried orijen due to the price


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

ACANA Duck and Bartlett Pear is One of the Best Dog Foods

*INGREDIENTS*
Duck meal, deboned duck, steel-cut oats, peas, whole pears, whole potato, duck fat, duck liver, sun-cured alfalfa, oat flakes, algae meal (source of DHA, EPA), pea fiber, whole apples, sweet potato, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, minerals, vitamins, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender.




reg whole potato kinda scares me feeding that to dogs.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

GO! SENSITIVITY + SHINE Salmon Recipe for Dogs | Petcurean


Go seems like a good food but seems exactly like acana what my dog is trying right now.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm thinking of switching to the Acana, to see if my puppy's anal gland infection is related to diet, related to allergies...he's on Fromm's LBP right now. Good luck making a change that works for your dog. Wish me luck too, lol.

ETA: I'm thinking of switching to the Lamb & Apple, but I'm just on their site now - things may change, lol.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

is your dogs stools hard? sometimes and light colored? 


Do you feed your dog a food with brown rice in it?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

The stools have always been consistantly firm (except if he had too much marrow or dried liver, lol) and a 'normal' brown - not light, not dark. I just checked his food, and brown rice is the 4th item. Not actually, duck and chicken are above it, but I scratched them off due to the moisture content which would put them farther down the ingrediet list. Why do you ask?


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i think brown rice causes the once in a blue moon anal gland issue in my dog

it firms up her stools but firms them up wayy to hard so hard they turn into rocks


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm. His aren't ever rock hard. Why don't you want to feed potato? Because I notice it's in the Lamb too. What anal issues - infection?

ETA: His infection had almost cleared up, until I gave him a beef bone. Now the expressions have blood in it again. Maybe too much fat? IDK.


----------

